# Bubble bags. Where did you get yours???



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 13, 2014)

Has anyone gotten them off of EBay?? Was it any good?

I was thinking of just buying the real bubble mane bags but the lite edition ones cause they are half price. Made by same company just not industrial grade it's consumer grade. It's a big investment for how often I will use it I think.

What do you guys think? Buy the cheap ones or the good ones? Are they worth it?

Thanks


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 13, 2014)

So I see from another thread I found that the cheap EBay bags are OK so my question is. Where did yours come from ? The USA china Hong Kong BC ???


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 13, 2014)

I bought mine from this guy...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/15104169122...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

They arrived in 2 days and I think the quality is very good. I have only used them once, so far but they seemed to do the job just fine. These ship from Brea California.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have the Payload brand, 4 bag for 5gallon pail, I have had them for about 8 years and they are still in excellent condition. I don't remember where I bought them .


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 7, 2014)

Accept no substitutes. 

(bubblebag.com)

you want quality? Buy quality bags that are made by people who are paid fairly.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2014)

I got mine from someone out of Canada.  I have had mine for years now and they still work fine.  I could not afford the original bubble bags (and still can't).  I understand not getting things from China, but really, IMO, the original bubble bags are simply way too much money--there simply is not that much material or work that goes into something like this.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 8, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I got mine from someone out of Canada.  I have had mine for years now and they still work fine.  I could not afford the original bubble bags (and still can't).  I understand not getting things from China, but really, IMO, the original bubble bags are simply way too much money--there simply is not that much material or work that goes into something like this.


:yeahthat:
call me cheap (i prefer frugal ) but no way i'm paying that much money for a nylon bag with a screen in the bottom..
i don't doubt the quality of the original bubble bags, but i'm fine with the cheap-o ebay ones for how much i use them.

sorry, don't recall the exact ones.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 8, 2014)

I made my own out of silk screen cloth and an embroidery hoop and used them for years. I just bought a set of real ones and my old silk screen cloth works better. LOL

After I ran it through all the Bubble Bags, I ran it through my finest silk screen cloth and got another gram of hash.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

damn hacker where u get that screen at lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 3, 2014)

MR1 said:


> I have the Payload brand, 4 bag for 5gallon pail, I have had them for about 8 years and they are still in excellent condition. I don't remember where I bought them .



Same here sir!  Exact same setup for me. Had them for a year and a half now, and I see no signs of wear. My goal in buying a QUALITY set of bags, was to not have to worry about re-purchasing again. 

I think I'm going to buy a separate 120 micron bag though, as I hate the 73 micron, and officially don't use it now. So currently I'm just running my stuff through the 90 bag twice.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 3, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> damn hacker where u get that screen at lol



Same place I buy everything.....eBay. LOL

It comes in 12' x 12' sheets so I could, theoretically, make a 450 gallon bubble bag.

LMAO

I also used it to make my pollen boxes.

When I get old and need a heart transplant, I am buying my heart on eBay. 

View attachment boxk1a.jpg


View attachment boxk2.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Same place I buy everything.....eBay. LOL
> 
> It comes in 12' x 12' sheets so I could, theoretically, make a 450 gallon bubble bag.
> 
> ...



Lol thats whats up man!


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

I just bought the Ipower 8bags for 5 gallon off amazon, already run about 10 pounds of trim throughout them. They are holding up pretty well, I just wish that more of the bottom was screen so they would drain faster.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 3, 2014)

Don't try to run too much at one time.

And, to make them drain super fast, lift and "drop" the 25u bag (all the others drain pretty fast). Then, near the end just lift it out and squeeze it dry.

Just like Frenchy did in his video.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 3, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Don't try to run too much at one time.
> 
> And, to make them drain super fast, lift and "drop" the 25u bag (all the others drain pretty fast). Then, near the end just lift it out and squeeze it dry.
> 
> Just like Frenchy did in his video.



I'm running about 3/4-1 pound of cured trim each production run. Bookmarked and followed the video like I was being tested on it, lol.

I even made a bunch of 5 gallon bucket collars, by cutting the bucket bottoms off, so I could move and stack bags faster.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> I'm running about 3/4-1 pound of cured trim each production run. Bookmarked and followed the video like I was being tested on it, lol.
> 
> I even made a bunch of 5 gallon bucket collars, by cutting the bucket bottoms off, so I could move and stack bags faster.



Did the same thing with the buckets made a 3 buck tower I got the same bags u did we will see how they work out....... that wash machine Frenchys got is dope NEED ONE!!! lol


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 14, 2014)

I can't tell you how much I love my washing machine. I'll never make bubble hash any other way again.

Frenchy rules !!!


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 14, 2014)

Word frenchys hash looks so dope and mendo dope and subcools outdoor grows are looking killer if u keep up with their videos


----------



## Riverine45 (Sep 15, 2014)

Big weed nerd fan love all the tga crew. Learned a lot from watching subs videos. I wish we could grow outdoors legally like Cali can. I got my bags off amazon.  I bought cheap 1 gallon set the first time and you get what you pay for for sure but it help me decide I'm getting a washing machine found one like frenchies for like 60 bucks at finger hut and if use the washing machine the bags won't have to be as good to I guess you aren't abusing them as much.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 15, 2014)

Back in the day when "bubble bag dude" first started selling on ebay , his bags were quality.

The newest bags I got from him the pvc liner (coating) started to flake using dry ice method.

Buy quality bags. You get what you pay for!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 15, 2014)

I bought my original Bubble Bags 5-6 years ago....Since then I have made bubble hash, ISO oil, and BHO using the same 1 gallon bags. I honestly can not tell you how many bho runs have gone through those bags with a follow up iso cleaning. The real bubble bags are almost invincible. Don't skimp, you'll just be buying a second set a few weeks later.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 15, 2014)

Only need em to last for this harvest already got em they look ok ill report back how they work 8 bags 4 40$ not bad


----------



## superman (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah, cheap bags are a pain in the long run. I'm with MR1, Payload is the ticket. Had my 5 gal for about 7 years. Only problem, the 25 is too jammed to drain. I got a set of 20 gal Bubble Majic, because Payload doesn't make that size. Extra work but a real time saver if you've got a lb of trim and a couple hours.
  Peace, SM


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 30, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> Only need em to last for this harvest already got em they look ok ill report back how they work 8 bags 4 40$ not bad



I'm loving mine so far, got about 20-30 runs


----------

